# Compost pile



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey can anyone suggests a good compost bin....also how does it work do you just but the shavings/bedding into after your done cleaning?


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

I use a circle of rabbit fence. Just toss the waste in - I add all my appropriate kitchen scraps, rabbit bedding, chicken bedding, garden waste. Turn it with a pitchfork every week or two and keep it moist. I can't see spending over a hundred bucks for one that is too small anyway - but that's just me - Referring to a tumbler model. I have four circles going right now. Two are slow cookers which I don't turn or anything. They'll finish eventually.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I live in the woods so I just picked a spot and started dumping the bedding and whatever kitchen scraps I cant feed the flock in it. I dont turn it ( though I should) but the chickens dig in it. Last year I guess I threw some corn in it or something cause I have 5 huge corn stalks growing scatered in the compost pile. This year if the ground ever thaws and it stops snowing I will be spreading the pile over to where I'm planting field corn for the flock.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have a compost pile, and 2 compost bins.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

I used to toss in an area but now I cannot dig anymore. I purchased three LifeTime compost bins. They are awesome. They are tumblers on a stand. And they are easy to rotate. I toss scrapes in and tumble daily. then after 6-8 weeks they are ready. I found two on Craigslist cheap and I purchased one new. They go from 65 gallons to 85 gallons I believe.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

i am with the circle of fence. I prefer to use the orange b-netting from a construction project left over. It has the right size holes to allow the finished material to tumble out and be spread where I want. make sure you keep moist, turn often and keep a good balance of greens in there with all the woody bedding


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Keeping the dirt moist was hard for me. It is so hot out here right now and now we are on water restriction. That is why I have the composters. I just add a little wet material or water when they get on the dry side.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I can tell you that if you're in the country and just do a pile on the ground all the wild critters hear about it and raid the compost pile for the good stuff, like potato peels, old potatoes, peaches.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We have two of the lifetime tumblers, they work well for us, I want to add a third. 


Jim


----------



## lenk (Sep 2, 2014)

how to feed pumpkins to hens ..thank you ...


----------

